# Concrete work in my back yard



## kanetkark (May 21, 2008)

Hi,

I am planning to do some concrete work in my back yard. Previous owner had put in a 19 ft by 14 ft concrete patch with salt finish. I want to have some more concrete in back yard and on the side of the house.
My question is how hard is it match concrete finish with my existing concrete. Is it advisable to match or should I just remove previous concrete and re-lay everything? 

Regards

Kiran


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 25, 2008)

to match any previous conc,,, you can't even get 2 successive loads out of the same plant to match - different things affect color - cement supply, amt of wtr, time in trk, sun when curing, etc,,, all this being said, you'll come close &, having done it yourself, will live w/it.

if you can't, overlay the while thing !


----------

